# Hi from Canada



## theNotoriousdud (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all, we are animal lovers from Ontario Canada. We keep everything from African cichlids to Ball Pythons. We started with the mice and rats as feeders(sorry) and after falling head or heels for some of the cuties, we decided to give them life, and only feed the snakes frozen food. Anyways a couple of the mice we saved bred and we came up with 2 unique looking specimens that we had never seen before. We are no experts by a long shot though, and we are hoping that someone could ID these 2 for us.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello fellow Canadian! Welcome to the forums. You will find that the forum welcomes breeders of all sort, and most members realize that snakes need food too. If you can photograph your mice, this subforum is the place to ask for IDs. c:


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and a warm welcome.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  looking forward to seeing pics of all your pets


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonderful to see more Canadians!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

